# Chicago



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

I was wondering if there are any dog shows scheduled in your area this fall. You see, my mom and I have 2 airline vouchers to use and we are thinking about where to go. We need to go to a city that has very good public transportation. We have $269 on each voucher for American Airlines. We would be flying out of Syracuse, NY. So if any of you have any suggestions as to where we can fly to on a weekend and also watch some type of dog show, I would be glad to listen. The tickets must be booked by August 16. So time for suggestions is limited.

Thank you.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm not really sure but I will ask my mother . will probably have a answer for you tomorrow. I think Mc Cormick place has a show sometime in february. 
Debbie & mason


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

*Douglasville KC Fall Show - Friday, September 21, 2007*
*"The Georgia Classic Cluster"*
*Atlanta Exposition Center "South"* 
3850 Jonesboro Road, Atlanta, GA 

*Jack Onofrio Dog Shows*
*Jack Onofrio Dog Shows, L.L.C.* 


The bus lets off right in from of the complex. 20 minutes from airport and all kind of hotels.

Hooch


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I know the Golden Retriever Cluster is in December but don't know the dates. The International Dog Show at McCormick Place is in February. There are probably some smaller shows this fall but since I am no longer showing in conformation I don't know where and when

Jazzys Mom ( and ---- DSlats mom)


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

How about Boston, MA? Although it would probably be just as easy to drive from Syracuse.

December 6 through 9 at the Bayside Expo Center. It is right on the red line.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Jazzys Mom said:


> I know the Golden Retriever Cluster is in December but don't know the dates. The International Dog Show at McCormick Place is in February. There are probably some smaller shows this fall but since I am no longer showing in conformation I don't know where and when
> 
> Jazzys Mom ( and ---- DSlats mom)


What is the "Golden Retriever Cluster" and where is it held?


----------

